# Too many fish in my 125gal all male hap/peacock tank?



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am wanting to add a N. venustus and a "Phenochilus Tanzania" to my 125 gal all male hap/peacock tank. I am concerned that I will have to many fish/big fish once the fish reach adult/full size. Any and all opinions are welcome. Thanks for the help.

Current stock list and size: 29 total fish
1 Aulonocara "German Red" 4in
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka Albino" 4in
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi - Lemon Jake 4in
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti - Flametail 3in
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti - Flavescent 3in
1 Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" 4in
1 Aulonocara sp. "Walteri" 4in
1 OB Peacock 4.5in
4 Labidochromis caeruleus 4in
1 Placidochromis electra 4in
1 Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) 7in
1 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" 6in
1 Protomelas taeniolatus - Red Empress 6in
1 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) 4in
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri 4in
1 Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 3.5in
1 Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" 4in
1 Chilotilapia rhoadesii 4in
2 Fossorochromis rostratus both are 5in
1 Frontosa 7in
1 Yellow Princess 8in
4 Syno cats


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The fish are that big already? Yes, that is a lot of fish already, size wise.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've had most of the fish since they were around the 2in range, some were a bit bigger, they have been in the tank for about a year now.


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds close to what I'm going for. Any pics?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Noki - what would you suggest for a number of fish for a 125gal? In the long run, pending any aggression issues, do you think my stock list as of right now will work in the future or should I be looking to reduce my numbers?

I will try to get pics to post...I have some saved, but they are on my girlfriends camera.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

You said they have been in there a year? If your filter is handling it, you're doing water changes, and there are no aggression issues, whats the problem? If it works, it works. Don't let anyone tell you what you should have. If you feel you have too many big fish, get rid of a few. If its working, continue to let it.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 36 mbuna (+3 other Malawi) in my 125. Largest is around 4.5". Smallest are the Cytocara Moorii at 2".

Right now it's working well. I'm going to change out some for some Maingano I think... depends on how my F2 Fry turn out.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Shh in my 150 gl I have about 25-30 in my tank ,an they all haps 
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

whenever i order fish, the vendor sends this african cichlid guide email which i found very helpful as far as nitrates are concerned.. the end all be all of how many fish is too many is to check your nitrates... when they go up to a level thats stress its too much.. but here ill copy and paste the guide they sent me... i have over 40 haps and peacocks and Mbuna in my tank right now and the nitrates arent a problem.. granted my fish arent full grown yet but these numbers in this guide are for full grown fish (i asked)

. Stocking Levels VS How big is the tank in gallons
a. These notes explain how many fish can fit into the tank. For example the first line is
explaining that in a 30 gallon tank 8 would be lightly stocked, 12 would be average
stocked, and 15 would be densely stocked.
i. 30 gallon = 8, 12, 15
ii. 50 gallon = 15, 20, 25
iii. 75 gallon = 25, 30, 35
iv. 90 gallon = 30, 35, 40
v. 125 gallon = 35 , 45, 50
vi. 150 gallon = 40, 50, 60
vii. 250 gallon = 60, 80, 100
viii. 500 gallon = 100, 130, 175
b. Stocking levels will determine a balance between water quality and aggression
i. The lighter you stock the less you will have to change the water but the
more the fish can damage each other due to aggression
ii. The heavier you stock the tank the less likely your fish are to damage each
other due to aggression. They will still chase each other around all day but
this method of dense stocking I have deemed Ã¢â‚¬Å"chaos theoryÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Edited to remove vendor name. Sounds like those stocking guidelines would sell a lot of fish to me if the species are full-sized mbuna maturing at 6". Not too bad if one of your choices is demasoni though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

*** seen that crowding/chaos theory other places and i really dont have much problems with aggression and i have alot of different species in my tank... no one fish really gets beat up too bad.. i mean once in a blue ill see a scale missing or a lil nipped fin but hey we are talkin about aggressive fish here... and like i said the end all be all of how many fish is too fish is your nitrates.. and even then you can just do more frequent water changes and be fine... like at the LFS im friendly with the workers at one near me and they have wayyyyyyyyyy too many fish in their tanks but its ok because they do partial changes every single day...we arent allowed to post vendor names? i guess thats considered spam? i was actually gonna ask in a different thread if people know of any other good sites to buy fish


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I've decided to pass on both fish for now. I may still add a Pheno in the future, I have a few fish I may be removing from the tank. My fryeri has had a bug in his butt for a few days and has been going ballistic on a few of my other fish, he may be re-homed in my uncles 120gal, along with the Acei.

I should have some pictures to post this weekend.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

m1ke715m said:


> we arent allowed to post vendor names? i guess thats considered spam? i was actually gonna ask in a different thread if people know of any other good sites to buy fish


No not spam, but Cichlid-forum provides the Reviews section for vendor feedback and the Trading Post for any requests of a commercial nature (buy/sell). So there is a different place provided to keep it out of the forums.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

Cater, 29 fish for a 125g is not that many. If you see a few more fish that you like then go ahead and add them. I have about 36 fish in my 100g and everything is going well. Like you said about the fryeri, if a fish starts getting hyper aggressive then it may be time to trade him in. Otherwise enjoy your fish and get what you like. As long as you keep an eye on whats happening in the tank and keep up on the maintenance like I do you will be fine.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

man if that's the case,,guess what I'm go add 10 more fish in my tank :thumb: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

dtune21 said:


> Cater, 29 fish for a 125g is not that many. If you see a few more fish that you like then go ahead and add them. I have about 36 fish in my 100g and everything is going well. Like you said about the fryeri, if a fish starts getting hyper aggressive then it may be time to trade him in. Otherwise enjoy your fish and get what you like. As long as you keep an eye on whats happening in the tank and keep up on the maintenance like I do you will be fine.


what up dude I see you from New Orleans also...welcome


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have approx 40 in my 125.

Adding 6 tomorrow, but I plan on removing at least 2 soon (2 extra males).


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Didn't realize I was being controversial, I've overloaded tanks many times... :-?

Some of these fish can get 7-10". If you want the fish to be their best, it probably would be wise to make some choices and a rigorous water change regimen. You've already got a 7" Frontosa!


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I do a water change every week, 25 - 50%. I guess my biggest concern is to have my fish reach their full potential, size, color, etc. That is why I am concerned with my numbers. I want to keep the tank stocked full to keep aggression down, but I do not want to keep my fish cramped so they grow slow and do not not show their best color.

In the long run, I think my stock list will be about 25 fish, including the Syno's, once I remove a few fish. I plan on removing one of the Fosso's depending on what colors they show, the fryeri is out and waiting to be put in my uncle's tank, I believe I am going to send the acei back to the breeding group my friend has, he is not showing the best of color like he did with females, and the Flavescent is looking like a weak strain or a hybrid, its not showing very much black on the dorsal fin.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Mbuna may have better color as sub-adults in many cases. Depends on your taste.

I guess what I'm saying is: full grown doesn't equal best color
(I'm sure being full grown is best for some species)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Edited to remove vendor names, but Cichlid-forum would appreciate having your remarks in Reviews.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Edited to remove vendor names, but Cichlid-forum would appreciate having your remarks in Reviews.


My bad Dj didn't mean no harm ,no problem


----------



## rik01 (Aug 30, 2010)

hey jimmie d tune im in n.o also, do ya'll go on veterans around transcontinental to get your fish? I have a 100 gallon with 30 3 to 4 inch fish and haven't been having any problems but I think i am going to trade some in tomorrow. Maybe go down to about 25.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

rik01 said:


> hey jimmie d tune im in n.o also, do ya'll go on veterans around transcontinental to get your fish? I have a 100 gallon with 30 3 to 4 inch fish and haven't been having any problems but I think i am going to trade some in tomorrow. Maybe go down to about 25.


Yep thats the best place around, I`m usually there once a week. What are you thinking of trading in?


----------



## rik01 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im think im going to trade in my 5 inch ruby red he ate one of my catfish yesterday, it made my daughters mad thats their favorite fish.lol. also i will probably bring in some acei. Also i have about 60 rusties that i am growing out.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the link to the photos of my tank.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 67#1563567

Or you can find it in the Photo discussion board.


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I have two fish in my 125G:

8 inch Fossie
7 inch Titanium Flowerhorn

I have to do weekly 50% WCs to keep nitrates at a reasonable level.

I would suggest you start thinning the herd now before the cichlids do it themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

theres a big difference between africans and flowerhorns... flowerhorns murder everything... africans deal with each other...2 africans in a 125 gallon tank will make them attack each other more often... you are supposed to crowd africans so no 1 gets beat up on too much... anyways i have no problem with it and i have over 40 peacocks, haps, lethrinops and a few Mbuna in my 125 gallon how much and often are you feeding your 2 fish that you have to do weekly water changes.? and what kinda filtration? with 2 fish your nitrates should be soooo low.. atleast thats how i understand it...


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

m1ke715m said:


> theres a big difference between africans and flowerhorns... flowerhorns murder everything... africans deal with each other...2 africans in a 125 gallon tank will make them attack each other more often... you are supposed to crowd africans so no 1 gets beat up on too much... anyways i have no problem with it and i have over 40 peacocks, haps, lethrinops and a few Mbuna in my 125 gallon how much and often are you feeding your 2 fish that you have to do weekly water changes.? and what kinda filtration? with 2 fish your nitrates should be soooo low.. atleast thats how i understand it...


I've been there, done that. I had three tanks set up with Haps/Peacocks (75G, 125G, 150G). I over stocked based on advice (bad in hindsight) and in the end had a number of fish die from aggression and took most all of the rest to the lfs. The problem starts around year two, when all those cichlids are much larger. I was doing >50% WCs twice a week and the nitrates were still close to 100PPMs. Plus some cichlids get very "grumpy" when they get older/larger. My cichlids tanks were no longer enjoyable to watch and I had to constantly keep an eye out for the next injury. My hospital tank was always occupied.

BTW - I do have a divider in the 125G to keep the Fossie and FH separated. I know not to add any occupants with the FH. However, I am unable to add any fish in the Fossie side as he killed his roommates and will kill off anything I add.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

i know im going to have a similar situation in my ca tank... i have a bunch of juvies.. young adults in there... 3 green terrors, 2 flowerhorn/texas mixs.. and a synspillum and flowerhorn/synspillum mix and somne convicts... i already made the divider i just have to decide which 2 fish im going to keep.. i dont have any room for anymore tanks... plus i think my girl might kill me if i tried to put another tank in my 1 bedroom apartment that atm already has 7 tanks with various things in them lol... how big do they have to get before i decide and seperate them... they dont even fight now cuz its a 75G and they have tons of room to run and hide... i hope that doesnt happen in my african tank... i guess if it does i"ll just keep the ones im most fond of....


----------

